
Ask HN: Do offshore workers have unfair advantage? - dmitryame
When a company makes a decision to hire software engineering team offshore, they usually use the argument &quot;it&#x27;s not about saving money any more -- it&#x27;s about tapping into a talent pool, which is scarce in the USA&quot;. 
Well, if this is the case, should the US government consider imposing some sort of a fee to make sure, that the cost of &quot;talent&quot; to the company is the same, regardless of where it comes from, to make it a fair game.
======
cimmanom
Define “unfair”?

~~~
dmitryame
"unfair" because they are much cheaper for the employer. If they would cost
the same, then if would be fair and the employers would really look at the
skills, the talent, and what each person brings on the table. I know, it's
really just a play of words. And I'm not advocating for more regulations than
necessary. But, I would like the companies that choose to hire offshore to be
more honest and come out and say, "yes, we are in penny counting game, and we
do not care about quality or what we are building as much".

